

Show HN: NumRace - Can You Count From 1 To 9? - stangeek
http://numrace.com/

======
goochtek
I liked the concept but I found the game had a couple of annoying issues.

1\. The clickable area around the number needs to be a little bigger. I am
using a HTC One M7 and it often wouldn't register the clicks.

2\. After this first game, a full screen ad popped up and that really annoyed
me. I don't mind the banner ads at the bottom, but full screen ads are VERY,
VERY annoying.

~~~
stangeek
Hi there!

1\. Ok, thanks for the feedback. The annoying thing with Android is to be able
to test on many devices, so thanks a lot for the feedback.

2\. In principle you should only see a full screen ad every 4 games, not right
after the first one. So apologies if this happened to you, again I'll
investigate.

------
villek
Nice game! Simple, quick to learn but yet difficult to master.

One nitpick, though: the game should support other orientations than the
default one (on an iPad). At least the "other" landscape orientation. I had to
rotate my device 180 degrees to a more uncomfortable position with the cover I
have.

------
hirako
Haven't see a game like this yet. The concept is very simple and the game
design is very cool & well made

------
svram
fun! well made, I see that you are using Unity, did you have to buy the full
version to publish an app with it?

Also, the app store description says that it requires iOS 4.3 and later. Does
this depend on the version of Xcode you are using? I recently released an app
and it requires iOS 7.1 and later!

~~~
stangeek
Thanks!

I'm using the (free) indie version, which requires you to have the Unity
splash screen at startup.

I find Unity to be really nice and efficient as a cross platform development
tool (I developed this game over a week-end).

Regarding iOS requirements, I don't know, I think I used the default settings
to be honest!

~~~
svram
My high score so far is 30. You should have a leader board perhaps in the next
update.

I've been pondering Unity for a while,. BTW, how long would it take to get the
hang of it? (I am an intermediate programmer)

~~~
stangeek
There is a game center leaderboard (just click on the cup).

Unity is pretty easy to understand - I'd say a couple of days?

~~~
svram
Ah yes just saw it!

